# اول من كتب السنكسار



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اول من كتب السنكسار

من المهم معرفه تاريخ الكنيسه و كل شئ عنها ... حتى نحكى عنها لاجيالنا القادمه و نفخر بان لولا دماء اباؤنا و استشهادهم لما بقينا فى الايمان المسيحى .

الذى كتب السنكسار هو الانبا ميخائييل اسقف اتريب و مليج من اباء القرن 13 .. و اكمل بعضه أنبا بطرس الجميل .. ثم اضيفت سير فى القرون المتتابعه..



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
فى عهد من من الباباوات تم نقل المقر البابوى من الاسكندريه الى القاهره . وماهى اول كنيسه استخدمت مقرا للكرسى البابوى؟؟
نقل المقر البابوى من الاسكندريه الى القاهره فى عهد البابا خرسطو ذولس البطريرك 66 .....

أول كنيسه فى القاهره اصبحت مقرا للكرسى البابوى هى الكنيسه المعلقه..
2-يوجد ثلاثه انواع من الكهنوت ... ماهى ؟
أول كهنوت عرفته البشريه هو كهنوت رؤساء الاباء ( كهنوت رب الاسره ) .. مثل نوح و ايوب و ابراهيم .. و هذا مايتم عمله خلال سر الزيجه المقدسه ...

ثانى انواع الكهنوت هو (الكهنوت الهارونى ) اختيار الله لهارون و مسحه كاهنا ... و كان بالوراثه من بنى هارون فقط ... بتقديم ذبائح دمويه

ثالث انواع الكهنوت هو كهنوت ملكى صادق - كما ذكر بالمزامير " اقسم الرب و لن يندم انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي " .. و هو كهنوت بدون وراثه و على طقسه كان كهنوت السيد المسيح .. بتقديم خبز و خمر

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
هل تعلم

ان أول كتاب طبع علي آله الكتابة هو الكتاب المقدس 

أن أجمل كلمة هي الله، وأرق كلمة هي المحبة، وأسرع كلمة هي الوقت، وأطول كلمة هي الآبد، وأما المستحيل فهي كلمة يختبئ خلفها الضعفاء.

أول مدينة بناها الإنسان هي حنوك بناها قايين.

إن أصغر بابا سكندري جلس علي كرسي مارمرقس هو القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي البابا العشرون وكان عمره 28 عاماً وجلس علي الكرسي المرقسي 45 عاماً.

أن كلمة أولوجية هي لقمة البركة التي نأخذها في نهاية القداس وهي من قربان الحمل.
​

منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اخت كاندي 
على المعلومات سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## فادية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا كاندي عالموضوع الجميل *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكورة اخت كاندي *
> 
> *على المعلومات سلام المسيح*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *شكرا كاندي عالموضوع الجميل *
> 
> *تسلم ايديك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسى ليكى يا فاديه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع






​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> رائع​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ميرسى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## mero_engel (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله يا كاندي *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله يا كاندي *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا بيارك حياتك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى​


----------



## totty (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلوماااااااات مهمه واستفدت منها كتييييييير

ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *معلوماااااااات مهمه واستفدت منها كتييييييير*​
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------

